# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > ارشيف يــــــــورو  2008 >  المدرب السابق للمنتخب الايطالي السيد اريجو ساكي الذي قاد ايطاليا إلى نهائي كأس العالم

## The Gentle Man

المدرب السابق للمنتخب الايطالي السيد اريجو ساكي الذي قاد ايطاليا إلى نهائي كأس العالم 1994 أمام البرازيل في تلك المباراة التي أضاع فيها اللاعب روبيرتو باجيو ركلة الترجيح والتي منحت البرازيل كأس العالم ، ساكي صرح هذا اليوم بتعجب لماذا لم يتم استدعاء اللاعب بيبو انزاغي إلى صفوف المنتخب الايطالي ، ساكي يعلم جيدا إمكانات انزاقي ويعرف أن دونادوني يعلم جيدا أن هذا اللاعب دائما ما يكون حاضر في البطولات الكبير ، ودائما ما يسجل الأهداف الحاسمة ، ولكن السيد دونادوني لا يختار أي لاعب إلا وفق معايير خاصة به وان يكون هذا اللاعب على الأقل لعب عدد معين من المباريات مع فريقه وهذا الشيء لم يحدث مع انزاقي في الميلان طوال الموسم الماضي بداعي الإصابات وأسباب أخرى .

----------

